# Rabbit trapping



## Texashunter (Dec 28, 2005)

I am trying to catch cottontail rabbits to use for coyote bait. However, I just cant seem to catch 'em. I live in central Texas, does anyone here have any expierience on trapping rabbits? What are good baits to use? What kind of traps work the best for rabbits? I have been trying live traps ,but they just have'nt been working that great for me. Your info is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

Try using snares made with 1/16" aircraft cable, or multi-strand picture hanging wire. Make a lock out of a small washer to help kill it quicker. I use a 4" or 5" loop 3-4" off the ground. If you can get the snares into a brushy spot that rabbits hide in, the hawks and owls won't find the rabbits first... Hope this helps.


----------



## Texashunter (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks alot for the information. I am going to have to try that. Do you have any suggestions on what type of baits to use?


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

I trap a lot of rabbits here in MN, but I am sure this could work for you too. For bait a make a pile of corn in a patch of trees, then set out #1 leg hold traps or snare, whichever you prefer. You should have some in about an hour. I average about 5-6 per day on 2 traps. Also, you could find a hollow log and put corn in there and put a conibear at each end. I have caught some with this before too. Hope this helps, has worked for me for years.


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

Corn is good bait. So is cabbage. If you can get a small amount of rabbit food pellets, I've heard that they work too. Hope this helps.


----------

